# morritos



## Otra vez

He leido esta en El País, pero no puedo entender todo.  "Cada vez que lo veo esa cara y esos morritos pienso lo misomo pero no lo voy decir."

Si alguín será traducir "morritos", lo agredezcá.  No puedo hallarlo en ningún diccionario.   Graciás antemano.


----------



## emm1366

Sin más contexto, "Senos" = breasts


----------



## Agró

Otra vez said:


> He leido esta en El País, pero no puedo entender todo.  "Cada vez que lo veo esa cara y esos morritos pienso lo misomo pero no lo voy decir."
> 
> Si alguín será traducir "morritos", lo agredezcá.  No puedo hallarlo en ningún diccionario.   Graciás antemano.


_Morritos_ es el diminutivo de "morros" (lips), like these.

emm1366, ¿senos?


----------



## Aserolf

'Morritos' en algunas partes de México es 'niños'.


----------



## oa2169

*morro**1**.*
(De or. inc.).

*1. *m. Parte de la cabeza de algunos animales en que están la nariz y la boca.
*2. *m. Labios de una persona, especialmente los abultados.


Puede referirse a la acepción 2. de las anteriores definiciones.

Si alguien quiere leer el artículo completo, helo aquí.


----------



## Agró

Se trata de las declaraciones de un político del PP de España a propósito del nombramiento de una nueva ministra. La frase, corregida, es:

 "Cada vez que le veo esa cara y esos morritos pienso lo mismo, pero no lo voy a decir."


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Repito la pregunta: 


Agró said:


> emm1366, ¿senos?


¿Es eso en tu país?


----------



## emm1366

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Repito la pregunta:
> 
> ¿Es eso en tu país?


Si este es el contexto, no tengo otra cosa qué decir.

Si es un defecto físico (Morritos en la cara), se trata de un motivo para seguir insultándola/lo (Debe haber precedentes).


----------



## oa2169

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Repito la pregunta:
> 
> ¿Es eso en tu país?


 
Respondo por emm1366: No, senos no son morros en Colombia.

Cuando leí la palabra inicialmente pensé en los mofletes (cachetes).

*moflete**.*
(Voz expr.).

*1. *m. coloq. Carrillo demasiado grueso y carnoso, que parece que está hinchado.

Pero buscando en el DRAE fue que encontré el significado de labios gruesos.


En Colombia no usamos la palabra *morros* para designar ni los mofletes ni los labios abultados.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Aserolf said:


> 'Morritos' en algunas partes de México es 'niños'.


 
Morro para mí significa solamente dos cosas... "*niño*" y "*brazo* o* pierna amputada*" (la parte del brazo que queda después de haber amputado la mano).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Perdona emm, no quería molestar. Solo que en España *morros* (y por tanto *morritos*) hace referencia claramente a los labios: no cabe duda posible. Por eso me extrañó lo que dijiste. Gracias oa por la aclaración.
Incluso hay una expresión: 'qué morro tiene' cuando decimos de alguien que es un caradura.


----------



## Colchonero

RaulCavazos said:


> Morro para mí significa solamente dos cosas... "*niño*" y "*brazo* o* pierna amputada*" (la parte del brazo que queda después de haber amputado la mano).


 

¿Ah, sí? Nunca lo había oído. Para mí, la parte del brazo que queda después de amputar la mano es el muñón.


----------



## oa2169

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Perdona emm, no quería molestar. Solo que en España *morros* (y por tanto *morritos*) hace referencia claramente a los labios: no cabe duda posible. Por eso me extrañó lo que dijiste. Gracias oa por la aclaración.
> Incluso hay una expresión: 'qué morro tiene' cuando decimos de alguien que es un caradura.


 
No es tan claro para mi, como te dije antes yo pensé primero en los mofletes, nunca hubiera pensado en los labios. Por eso acudí al diccionario.


----------



## RaulCavazos

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Perdona emm, no quería molestar. Solo que en España *morros* (y por tanto *morritos*) hace referencia claramente a *los labios*: no cabe duda posible. Por eso me extrañó lo que dijiste. Gracias oa por la aclaración.
> Incluso hay una expresión: 'qué morro tiene' cuando decimos de alguien que es un caradura.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, es que faltó contexto: El artículo dice:

El alcalde de Valladolid, Javier León de la Riva, ha pedido disculpas hoy a la nueva ministra de Sanidad, Leire Pajín, por su "exceso verbal" tras decir de ellas que "una chica preparadísima, hábil y discreta", que va a "repartir condones a diestro y siniestro" *y cuya "carita" y "morritos"* le provoca siempre pensar en "lo mismo".
León de la Riva, en declaraciones a *Antena 3* recogidas por Europa Press, ha asegurado que "tuvo un exceso verbal al reconocer en voz alta" lo que alguna vez ha pensado *"respecto al aspecto físico de la nueva ministra"* y que al alcalde vallisoletano "recuerda a un personaje de dibujos animados".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

emm1366 said:


> Si este es el contexto, no tengo otra cosa qué decir.
> 
> Si es un defecto físico (Morritos en la cara), se trata de un motivo  para seguir insultándola/lo (Debe haber precedentes).



Por otra parte no es un defecto físico, lo que ocurre es que le da aspecto de niña (ñoña).

_
(¿Por qué en todas las búsquedas de google imágenes sale Sara Carbonero?)_


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España, como otros ya han dicho, morritos tiene que ver con la boca. Tened en cuenta que, por ejemplo, a veces la gente se refería a Mick Jagger como "morritos Jagger", supongo que os imagináis por qué (en su primitiva casa de grabación quisieron sustituirlo porque decían que tenía unos neumáticos en vez de labios).


----------



## emm1366

oa2169 said:


> En Colombia no usamos la palabra *morros* para designar ni los mofletes ni los labios abultados.


Pero sí para designar la vagina (por analogía).


----------



## emm1366

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Perdona emm, no quería molestar. Solo que en España *morros* (y por tanto *morritos*) hace referencia claramente a los labios: no cabe duda posible. Por eso me extrañó lo que dijiste. Gracias oa por la aclaración.
> Incluso hay una expresión: 'qué morro tiene' cuando decimos de alguien que es un caradura.


 Ninguna molestia aldo.

Es curioso que en mi región se le diga morro a la vagina y no a los labios. No quise decirlo en principio porque una mujer no tiene morritos sino morro (No puede tener dos vaginas).


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Aserolf said:


> 'Morritos' en algunas partes de México es 'niños'.


 
Hacia el norte de México es MORRO(a)  niño(a), también puede ser (DRAE) los labios de una persona, especialmente los abultados.

(DRAE) Extremo delantero y prolongado de ciertas cosas. 
ej._El morro de este coche es muy grande_. 

De ahí el nombre dado en algunas partes a las pompis, posaderas o nalgas de las personas.


----------



## Bloodsun

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Perdona emm, no quería molestar. Solo que en España *morros* (y por tanto *morritos*) hace referencia claramente a los labios: no cabe duda posible. Por eso me extrañó lo que dijiste. Gracias oa por la aclaración.
> Incluso hay una expresión: 'qué morro tiene' cuando decimos de alguien que es un caradura.



Por acá, *morro* es sinónimo de hocico (acepción 1 de la RAE), como el del cerdo. De ahí que se le llame "trompa" a la expresión que hacen las personas, en especial los niños, como si hicieran "puchero". El enlace de Agró, que muestra un niña haciendo "morritos" (según él) es para nosotros "pucherito" o "trompita". Esa es la relación que yo haría.

Sin embargo, yo desconocía la acepción 2 de la RAE, la cual me parece más adecuada para los *morritos* de la frase inicial.

Saludos.


----------



## Otra vez

Gracias a todos.  Todavía no estoy muy seguro de lo que el hombre quería decir, pero es claro era insultando.


----------



## Agró

Otra vez said:


> Gracias a todos.  Todavía no estoy muy seguro de lo que el hombre quería decir, pero es claro era insultando.



Todos (?) los hombres en España hemos tenido el mismo pensamiento al interpretar las palabras de ese señor (¿será porque los hombres estamos pensando siempre en lo mismo?).

Es un comentario machista y asqueroso hacia una mujer cuyos labios (morritos) sólo pueden servir para una única cosa: hacer felaciones (eso es lo que él piensa cada vez que le ve la cara y los morritos, y eso es lo que hemos entendido todos que ha querido decir; las mujeres, en cambio, (la mía, por ejemplo) no han sabido inmediatamente a qué se estaba refiriendo.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí, en la frase consultada, *morritos = los labios formando trompita*.



> Del DUE.
> *morro*
> *1 *(sing. o pl.) m. *Hocico de los animales. ¤ (inf.; sing. o pl.) *Labios de las personas cuando son abultados. ¤ (inf., sing. o pl.) Labios. Þ Amorrarse.
> 
> *2 **Saliente semejante a un hocico, en cualquier cosa.
> *3 **Monte o *peñasco pequeño y redondeado.
> *4 *Peñasco en la *costa, que sirve de referencia a los navegantes.
> *5 *_*Piedra pequeña redonda._
> *Beber a morro *(inf.). Beber de un recipiente o de un grifo aplicando directamente los labios.
> *Caer [*o* darse] de morros *(inf.). Pegarse en la cara al caer o tropezar.
> *Echarle morro *(inf.). Mostrar descaro en relación con algo: ‘Le echaron morro y se colaron en el autobús’.
> *Estar de morro[s] *o* estar de morro[s] con *alguien(inf.). Estar enfadado y mostrarlo con el gesto o la actitud.
> *Poner morro. *Poner cara de enfadado.
> *Por el morro. 1 *(inf.) Gratis o sin haber hecho ningún esfuerzo: ‘Aprobó el examen por el morro’.* 2 *(inf.) Con mucho descaro.
> *Tener morro *(inf.). Tener descaro o desvergüenza. Ô Tener cara.
> *Tener *alguien* un morro que se lo pisa *(inf.). Frase hiperbólica equivalente a «tener morro».
> *Torcer el morro *(inf.). Poner _morro_.


----------



## Bandama

Agró said:


> Todos (?) los hombres en España hemos tenido el mismo pensamiento al interpretar las palabras de ese señor (¿será porque los hombres estamos pensando siempre en lo mismo?).
> 
> Es un comentario machista y asqueroso hacia una mujer cuyos labios (morritos) sólo pueden servir para una única cosa: hacer felaciones (eso es lo que él piensa cada vez que le ve la cara y los morritos, y eso es lo que hemos entendido todos que ha querido decir; las mujeres, en cambio, (la mía, por ejemplo) no han sabido inmediatamente a qué se estaba refiriendo.



Tengo que decir que no está tan clara la cosa. Yo mismo me sorprendí cuando leí las reacciones al comentario del alcalde de Valladolid. Tanta unanimidad sobre que se trataba de un comentario machista me pareció extraño (más allá del hecho de que hacer alusiones al aspecto físico de un contrincante político es muy poco elegante). Se puede entender, tal vez, por la trayectoria de declaraciones de ese señor, pero no por la frase en sí misma.

Esto lo digo para aclarar a los foreros no españoles. La frase: "Cada vez que le veo esa cara y esos morritos pienso lo mismo, pero no lo voy a decir." no dice en principio otra cosa que lo que entendemos todos si sustituimos "morritos" por "labios prominentes.

A partir de ahí, que cada cual interprete lo que quiera.


----------



## Otra vez

Hace muchos años, fui a Habana, Cuba por unas dias.  Allí está el Fuerte del Morro a la entrada de la bahía de la Habana.  Antes no he conocido que significa el nombre de este sitio.   Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Aquí pueden leer las declaraciones del alcalde, sus disculpas y el torpe intento de rectificación, en un diario de su propia ciudad. Veamos si interpretan ustedes lo mismo que yo o no.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Agró said:


> Todos (?) los hombres en España hemos tenido el mismo pensamiento al interpretar las palabras de ese señor (¿será porque los hombres estamos pensando siempre en lo mismo?).
> 
> Es un comentario machista y asqueroso hacia una mujer cuyos labios (morritos) sólo pueden servir para una única cosa: hacer felaciones (eso es lo que él piensa cada vez que le ve la cara y los morritos, y eso es lo que hemos entendido todos que ha querido decir  [...]


Hace unas horas participé en un hilo en el que se planteaba la misma pregunta (pero en inglés) y después de leer el artículo de El País (y sin necesidad de revisar otro artículo), llegué a la misma conclusión que tú, Agró. Creo que se trata de un comentario lamentable.

Un saludo.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Otra vez said:


> Hace muchos años, fui a Habana, Cuba por unas dias. Allí está el Fuerte del Morro a la entrada de la bahía de la Habana. Antes no he conocido que significa el nombre de este sitio. Gracias.


 
Un MORRO es un *promontorio,* es una prominente masa de tierra que sobresale de las tierras más bajas en que descansa o de un cuerpo de agua.
A lo largo de la historia, muchas fortificacionesy castillos han sido construidos sobre promontorios a causa de sus propiedades defensivas naturales.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Castillo_del_morro.jpg


----------



## Bandama

Agró said:


> Aquí pueden leer las declaraciones del alcalde, sus disculpas y el torpe intento de rectificación, en un diario de su propia ciudad. Veamos si interpretan ustedes lo mismo que yo o no.





> *JeSuisSnob*
> Hace unas horas participé en un hilo en el que se planteaba la misma pregunta (pero en inglés) y después de leer el artículo de El País (y sin necesidad de revisar otro artículo), llegué a la misma conclusión que tú, Agró. Creo que se trata de un comentario lamentable.



Hola, Agró y JeSuisSnob.

Oí las declaraciones desde que aparecieron en los periódicos nacionales, y acabo de leer el hilo al que te refieres, JSS. Sigo pensando que, debates políticos aparte, en lo estrictamente lingüístico, la frase de este señor, si no se conoce su historial, personalidad, etc., no tiene que ser interpretada en ninguna clave sexual. A mí, desde luego, me sorprendieron las reacciones, que luego parecieron apoyarse en la trayectoria de declaraciones de este alcalde y en pasadas alusiones al aspecto físico de la nueva ministra de sanidad por parte de otros adversarios políticos. En realidad, "Morritos" es una palabra cariñosa para designar los labios, habitualmente cuando se trata de labios prominentes.  

Me parece importante decir esto para que los hablantes no españoles y extranjeros no se hagan una idea equivocada de esta palabra e incluso de la frase entera. Una persona, como yo, ajena a las trayectorias políticas de los dos protagonistas de la noticia, no tiene por qué entender otra cosa más que su cara y sus labios le hacen pensar en algo que no quiere decir. El resto son interpretaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Hola Bandama, buenos días.

Desconozco a este señor y su trayectoria pasada, por lo cual eso no ha podido influir en la interpretación que he hecho de sus palabras. Desde el instante en que reculó en sus declaraciones ("...pero no lo voy a decir"), el tipo se condenó. Eso es tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

Aquí ya no estamos debatiendo el significado de "morritos" (eso ha quedado claro hace rato, pero quien preguntó sigue sin entender qué quiso decir el alcalde; y es lógico, porque "morritos" en esta frase, está usado connotativamente: no es un término inocente ni plano).

Si los moderadores lo creen oportuno, este hilo puede cerrarse porque ya no da más de sí desde el punto de vista lingüístico (en mí opinión), pero si nos permiten seguir interpretando, que es lo que estoy haciendo desde hace horas), adelante.


----------



## Bandama

En fin, Agro, yo no lo veo así. Sí que veo que el "no lo voy a decir" implica que le recuerda a algo que no es apropiado decir, algo que podría ser sexual, sí, pero que también puede hacer mención a la fealdad, lo ridículo, lo aberrante, etc.

Pero, como bien dices, ya estamos en el terreno de la interpretación y tal vez no nos lleve a nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Bandama said:


> Todos (?) los hombres en España hemos tenido el mismo pensamiento al interpretar las palabras de ese señor (¿será porque los hombres estamos pensando siempre en lo mismo?).
> 
> Es un comentario machista y asqueroso hacia una mujer cuyos labios (morritos) sólo pueden servir para una única cosa: hacer felaciones (eso es lo que él piensa cada vez que le ve la cara y los morritos, y eso es lo que hemos entendido todos que ha querido decir; las mujeres, en cambio, (la mía, por ejemplo) no han sabido inmediatamente a qué se estaba refiriendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo que decir que no está tan clara la cosa. Yo mismo me sorprendí cuando leí las reacciones al comentario del alcalde de Valladolid. Tanta unanimidad sobre que se trataba de un comentario machista me pareció extraño. Se puede entender, tal vez, por la trayectoria de declaraciones de ese señor, pero no por la frase en sí misma.
Click to expand...

A mi me pareció lo mismo, pensaba que la llamaba fea y que comparaba a la Pajín (que no es lo mismo que "pajita") con la cerdita Peggy (algo que en privado, o sea no en declaraciones públicas como cargo politico) la verdad es que al menos a mi ya me habían comentado algunas personas. Luego hoy me ha extrañado que le llamaran machista y que nadie quisiera repetir la frase para criticarla.

Morritos son labios prominentes pero también caritas o muecas. Al menos aquí en Cataluña "poner morros" o "poner morritos" es hacer pucheros, como hacen los bebés, por ejemplo. Lo comento porque mentes menos calenturientas (je, je) podrían haber interpretado la frase como que la chica es demasiado joven y poco experimentada (políticamente) como para ejercer un cargo tan importante como es el de Ministra de Sanidad.


----------



## Bashti

Morritos aquí es sinónimo de labios gruesos sin más connotaciones sexuales que, por cierto, me han dejado pasmada. No tenía ni idea. Estar "de morros" es estar enfadado, por el gesto que se hace con la boca. De las mujeres que se meten silicona (o lo que sea) en los labios para hacerlos más abultados, se dice coloquialmente que "se han puesto morros". Los niños enfadados también "ponen morritos". 
Lo que pueda pensar el señor ese sobre los morritos en general y los de Leire Pajín en particular, es algo que sólo él puede saber. En este caso ha cometido una falta de educación de la que se ha tenido que disculpar.


----------



## Birke

Pues yo soy española, no soy hombre y no estoy siempre pensando en lo mismo… pero me parece clarísimo que al señor alcalde se le vino una asociación de ideas con las palabras que él mismo iba hilando _…una chica… repartir condones… alegría de la huerta… le veo la cara y morritos…pienso lo mismo…no lo voy a decir…_ y con sus propias palabras le iba viniendo el calentón de… ¿cabeza? Sí, debe de pensar con eso, supongo.

Machista y de muy mal gusto, búsquele disculpas quien quiera.


----------



## Birke

Perdón, yo he escrito "le veo la cara y morritos", pero el señor alcalde además de grosero es laísta, así que dijo "la veo la cara y esos morritos". 

¡Qué asquito!


----------



## Lurrezko

Llego tarde al hilo, pero concuerdo 100% con Agró. Sin conocer de nada a este tipo en cuestión, lo que interpreta Agró es exactamente lo que yo interpreté cuando vi el titular en la prensa.


----------



## cbrena

Primero se piensa en lo único, y si no encaja, se le busca otro sentido. Pero en este caso encaja tan a la primera, que no hace falta pensar más; ni en la cerdita Peggy, ni en una ministra inexperta. Precisamente porque todo el mundo ha entendido lo mismo, se ha montado tal escándalo.



			
				Birke  said:
			
		

> Pues yo soy española, no soy hombre y no estoy siempre pensando en lo mismo… pero me parece clarísimo que al señor alcalde se le vino una asociación de ideas con las palabras que él mismo iba hilando …una chica… repartir condones… alegría de la huerta… le veo la cara y morritos…pienso lo mismo…no lo voy a decir… y con sus propias palabras le iba viniendo el calentón de… ¿cabeza? Sí, debe de pensar con eso, supongo.
> 
> Machista y de muy mal gusto, búsquele disculpas quien quiera.



 No puedo estar más de acuerdo y tampoco soy hombre.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> las mujeres, en cambio, (la mía, por ejemplo) no han sabido inmediatamente a qué se estaba refiriendo.


 
Concuerdo 100% con la mujer de Agró.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

Esta claro que la duda de Otra Vez ya ha sido resuelta y el tema está aclarado desde el punto de vista lingüístico. Ya sólo nos quedaría discutir que es lo que este hombre intentó decir, y aquí, cada uno tendrá su propia interpretación.

Teniendo en cuenta que actualmente hay 19.322 miembros activos en el foro, este hilo podría alargarse hasta el infinito.

Por tanto, cierro el hilo.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)*


----------

